# Sig Sauer Scorpion 1911 holster help



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I got my hands on a Sig Scorpion 1911 Carry with a stream light tac light on it. First off, it's beyond a dream gun... I can't get over how amazing it is. But sadly I'm having problems finding a holster for her. I'd really like to do a drop leg but I don't want to take the tac light off. Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks so much.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Condor makes drop leg thigh holsters that will let you keep the tac light on.

Why the thigh holster?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I don't like the thigh holster persay... When I was an officer my holster set up was the Safariland 6004. When running with it, well it bounced around and that just didn't seem to work well. Figure if I could use the same set up yet have some tie downs it would work out better. I just don't think that Safariland makes a holster for the Scorpion Carry so I'm looking for other options.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

You had to get the carry didn't you and then put a light on it... the Blackhawk serpa LEVEL 3 SERPA LIGHT BEARING TACTICAL HOLSTER Level 3 SERPA Light Bearing Tactical Holster - BLACKHAWK! , would work for the full sized with a light i would guess since the serpa works with my full sized scorpion it would depend on the lights that fit the holster. this drop leg has 2 attachment points on the belt and two on your thigh so it stays where you put it. I recommend the rig even if you don't like the holsters like some people seem to.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I have heard great things about thos serpa holsters..... not sure if I'm big on the level 3 though.


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

LoneWolf said:


> I have heard great things about thos serpa holsters..... not sure if I'm big on the level 3 though.


Level three is what you get if you want to keep your light on it.


----------

